# Buffalo, NY - Aaronzona



## stantonsound (Jun 30, 2007)

I am providing production for the Aaronzona music festival in Buffalo, NY in a few weeks and do not know of any of the local rental houses or production companies. I have two shows that weekend, and will be in South Carolina, but I will have a crew up in NY with Stage, Lighting, and Sound and was wondering if anyone out there has been to this festival or knows about the local companies. The event organizers live in Charlotte, NC and we have been doing all of the planning here, but I like to know where I can get something just in case of an emergency.


----------



## avkid (Jun 30, 2007)

If you need to pick up anything on the way there, I can probably help you out with some rental houses.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 30, 2007)

CMI Communications in Rochester, NY could probably help you out. They're about an hour and a half from Buffalo, and they are a very large rental house.

Another group that you might look at is Lloyd Sound out of Cortland, NY.

Both of these companies are excellent, and I have been to/volunteered during/worked during productions that they have put on.

I only recommend companies with which I have had a very positive experience, and both of these companies are excellent.


----------



## avkid (Jun 30, 2007)

There is a certain gentleman near Binghamton, New York that you should never do business with. Before doing anything in this area contact me about the provider you intend to use.
(he changes the company name frequently)


----------



## stantonsound (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. It is strictly for a "just in case" scenario. It is nice to be prepared. I actually grew up and started working in Binghamton, NY. I don't know who you are talking about (which is probably a good thing, because that means that I did not get stuck working with him) but I will PM if I am back in that area.


----------



## Oobleck1441 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello,
Im from Buffalo..
Some companies i usually deal with include:
The widely known - UNISTAGE
and LITE TRIX
Thats about all Ik off the top of my head...
if you need any other info
feel free to Email me at : [email protected]​


----------



## kovacika (Jul 8, 2007)

Specialized Audio Visual Inc in Clifton park (half hour from Albany) is a huge audio rental house (provides all the gear for Troika Entertainments tours) and Omnitech in Saratoga Springs, again about a half hour out from Albany.


----------



## stantonsound (Jul 8, 2007)

The problem is, Binghamton and Albany are hours away. I was just checking for a "oops" scenario, should it occur. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

